# Went off wellbutrin and now symptoms back.



## rabgirl (Mar 22, 2012)

For the last 2 weeks, I have had horrible cramp like pains, with diahhrea everyother day. Usually when this happenes, it's cause I ate a food i am allergic to, etc...Today though, I am begining to wonder if my problems the last 2 weeks have arisen from the fact that after almost 4 years, I am no longer on an antidepressant, Wellbutrin. I was put on an AD for postpartum depression, not IBS, but after alot of reading, I am seeing that Wellbutrin, or just antidepressants are given to control IBS, specifially, pain, cramps and diahrea, which are all my symptoms that have come back the last 2 weeks. I never thought to think that the AD was actually helping my IBS as well, until I went off of it about 5 weeks ago. With Wellbutrin, it is a slow release AD from yoru body, so it would make sense that I am just now experiencing this. If you have ever gone off an AD, did your body react like mine? Thoughts here???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I never thought to think that the AD was actually helping my IBS as well, until I went off of it about 5 weeks ago.


Well apparently the Wellbutrin was helping you. Let your Dr know what is going on!


----------

